# Fan of early GODFLESH & SKIN CHAMBER these obscur release are for you take note?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> *CAIN*(U.K) and old school industrial doomy Death might be for ya you dig old *GODFLESH* , first and second effort.
> 
> Unfortunetly the CD is out of print on Trident label, but needless to says great band.
> 
> ...


----------

